# Losing Weight and can't CCW easily



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

One good thing about being sick this summer and all the hospital time is I've lost a bunch of weight. I've always been somewhat fat, but not so much now. LOL I was just getting dressed to go shopping and my gun belt doesn't fit, not even near the last hole. I'm going to have to shop for a new gunbelt. The current one is 1.75 inches wide and pretty thick so it holds the holster nice and tight. It's designed as a gunbelt, not just a wide, thick dress belt. I guess I'll go shopping with my mouse gun and pocket holster today.

I'm thinking about a ballistic nylon belt from SOE. Anyone have experience with this type?

Something like this, maybe with a different buckle:

https://www.originalsoegear.com/collections/belts/products/riggers-belt-sizes-42-to-60-with-velcro-lining


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Craigh said:


> One good thing about being sick this summer and all the hospital time is I've lost a bunch of weight. I've always been somewhat fat, but not so much now. LOL I was just getting dressed to go shopping and my gun belt doesn't fit, not even near the last hole. I'm going to have to shop for a new gunbelt. The current one is 1.75 inches wide and pretty thick so it holds the holster nice and tight. It's designed as a gunbelt, not just a wide, thick dress belt. I guess I'll go shopping with my mouse gun and pocket holster today.
> 
> I'm thinking about a ballistic nylon belt from SOE. Anyone have experience with this type?
> 
> ...


i use this one from cabelas...the buckle holds tight and snaps.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SOE offers that type buckle, but SOE belts run in the $55-$65 range. That Cabelas belt doesn't look thick enough. Is it okay for you? The gun doesn't bend down?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have never ha success with those type of belts, but I do carry a 1911.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

It works for me but keep in mind i carry lighter guns...Mostly Kahr CM9 or revolver
A double stack or full sized gun may not work so well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Considering my background, I'm a great fan of leather belts.
They're much more comfortable to wear for extended periods than are similarly stiff Nylon- or Polypropylene-fabric belts.
Leather molds to your body. Nylon and Polypro doesn't.

Since I no longer make leather stuff, I buy what others make.
*1.* I've been very pleased with _single-layer_ Bullhide Belts. They're not too expensive, but they're thick enough and stiff enough for concealed carry. I have no experience with their stitched-together belts, though.
Click on: https://www.bullhidebelts.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwiJncBRC1ARIsAOvG-a5rt7b0maJWEeeeltax4RyKbCv0LPLGFNzTeRUhvOvui9IEHRKv55AaAsQbEALw_wcB
*2.* I don't have one of them, but I've been told that The Beltman makes good stuff. All of his belts are the stitched-together type, the possible drawback of which is the eventual death of the stitches (particularly of the stiff-interlining style).
Click on: https://www.thebeltman.net/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

I've always been partial to heavy leather belts. However, most of my carry years I have worn a suit, so, I had more options.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd forgotten Galco.
They make very beautiful and beautifully finished pistol-supporting belts.
But, they're expensive.

I have two of their #CB3 belts, bought long, long ago; and they're still gorgeous.

To see their 1.5"-wide belts, click on: https://www.galcogunleather.com/1-1-2-belts_8_254.html


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

In the past, I've always bought leather belts. I've never owned a ballistic nylon or any other similar type. This time I thought I might try one and is why I asked. Being completely retired and living in Florida, I no longer wear a suit as I did for most of my adult life. Now, I wear pocket tee shirts and shorts except to church. I buy shorts generally online and they're two sizes wider than I measure so to fit IWB holsters. I also have to be careful to get wide enough belt loops for a thick gun belt.

Steve, how about this one? This company is a sister company to Alien Gear Holsters which is a forum vendor, I believe.

14oz Leather Gun Belt with Steel Core By Bigfoot Gun Belts


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

*Slidebelts*

I like the Slidebelts ratcheting belts for carrying. I'm not sure what vegan leather is though. They also have pricier options if you're looking for real hide.

Slidebelts on Amazon


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...Steve, how about this one? This company is a sister company to Alien Gear Holsters which is a forum vendor, I believe.
> 
> 14oz Leather Gun Belt with Steel Core By Bigfoot Gun Belts


I have little experience with steel-core belts, but I can offer an observation from experience with other stiffly-lined leather goods.

I suspect that the fairly rigid steel core of the belt will "fight" against the leather's natural inclination to mold itself to your physical contours and recurve itself to fit you.
The result may very likely be that the steel core will rub against, and eventually work its way through, both the glue and the stitches which hold the belt together.
Therefore, I, personally, would not recommend a steel-core belt. (You may feel differently about it.)

A thick, stiff, solid-leather belt will stay properly stiff, even while adapting itself to you.
That's why my own everyday pistol belts are those from Bullhide Belts. Mine are many years old, and still properly functional.
(My dressier Galco belts were worn with suits, back when I had a few, so many years ago.)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I've shed around 40# in the last couple of months. Since my Wranglers are all loose, I might buy an IWB for my G19. Any suggestions?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> I've shed around 40# in the last couple of months. Since my Wranglers are all loose, I might buy an IWB for my G19. Any suggestions?
> 
> GW


Best readymade, off-the-shelf, leather holsters? Probably Galco.
I dunno nuttin' 'bout no Kydex holsters.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Best readymade, off-the-shelf, leather holsters? Probably Galco.*
> I dunno nuttin' 'bout no Kydex holsters.


Of course, they're made in Arizona!


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

goldwing said:


> I've shed around 40# in the last couple of months. Since my Wranglers are all loose, I might buy an IWB for my G19. Any suggestions?
> 
> GW


Stealthgear or Black arch...Pricey but super comfortable...Black arch a little cheaper.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Until you get a new belt find where your belt is tight around you then mark it. Take off the belt use a 16 penny nail and punch a hole or holes where you marked. then try the belt for fit. remember take the belt off before punching hole.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Until you get a new belt find where your belt is tight around you then mark it. Take off the belt use a 16 penny nail and punch a hole or holes where you marked. then try the belt for fit. remember take the belt off before punching hole.


I actually have an awl and an auger blade on my Super Leatherman so I can save $0.16.

GW


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Craigh said:


> In the past, I've always bought leather belts. I've never owned a ballistic nylon or any other similar type. This time I thought I might try one and is why I asked. Being completely retired and living in Florida, I no longer wear a suit as I did for most of my adult life. Now, I wear pocket tee shirts and shorts except to church. I buy shorts generally online and they're two sizes wider than I measure so to fit IWB holsters. I also have to be careful to get wide enough belt loops for a thick gun belt.
> 
> Steve, how about this one? This company is a sister company to Alien Gear Holsters which is a forum vendor, I believe.
> 
> 14oz Leather Gun Belt with Steel Core By Bigfoot Gun Belts


Craigh I've worn a Bigfoot Gunbelt with the steel core for a year or so. I like it a lot. It does not sag under the weight of my CZ Rami even when I carry with the 14 round mag installed. As Steve said, the steel core keeps it from molding to your body shape the way a thick leather belt without the steel core would eventually do, but it more than makes up for that with the additional support it provides. I've had both types and I vastly prefer the steel lined belt. 
As far as holsters go, I've used a Don Hume IWB holster with good results. I have an Alien Gear holster but I just never could be comfortable using it. My preference is an OWB holster with a shirt covering my weapon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Until you get a new belt find where your belt is tight around you then mark it. Take off the belt use a 16 penny nail and punch a hole or holes where you marked. then try the belt for fit. remember take the belt off before punching hole.


It actually looks much nicer if you space a set of holes to match the spacing of the original holes, from the old tightest hole to where you want the new one to be.
It also looks much nicer if you use a real, hollow, steel hole punch of the appropriate hole-size (and -shape). They're pretty cheap, and some hardware stores carry them (or can get you one). Use a mallet or a billet of wood, not a hammer; and drive the punch through the leather and into end-grain wood.
But then, I'm not a primitive like Tony. I ride inside a truck. :smt033


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

goldwing said:


> I've shed around 40# in the last couple of months. Since my Wranglers are all loose, I might buy an IWB for my G19. Any suggestions?
> 
> GW


Hey pal. Congratulations on the weight loss. Good for us.

As far as IWB holsters are concerned, I have used Alien Gear's Super Tuck for quite a while and find it quite comfortable for all day wear. I've been looking at their new ShapeShift Core Carry package. It includes interchangeable mounts for appendix carry and OWB carry with both slide or paddle. It also includes a mount for your car, desk, or night stand. It includes an optional thumb release if you like active retention. I do not. I hate the idea of any lever or tab inside the holster so would not install that option. Though I'd not use that thumb release, the paddle mount or the appendix mount, the rest looks very tempting. Lots of adjustments to find what is most comfortable for each person. They still sell the Tuck model, but if this new ShapeShift is anything close to as comfortable, I sincerely recommend it. They are also a paying Forum Vendor.

Another holster I really like for IWB is Vedder Lite Tuck. It looks like a run of the mill Kydex holster, but after trying it for around a year, it's now my everyday carry go to holster for my Shield 9mm. The Vedder factory is only a few miles from my gun club entrance, so as might be expected, many club members have purchased them. I've not met a club member yet who doesn't swear by them, including me. They somehow have designed them to be extremely comfortable and almost transparent. You get to feel like it's not there which I find cool in an IWB Kydex holster. Each holster is specifically molded for each gun model. In other words, if it's designed for a Glock 19, it won't fit some other brand like Sig, even if both guns look to be the same dimensions.

https://www.vedderholsters.com/

One thing about Vedder I really really like and might be the reason they're so comfortable is the optional ($5) claw. It pokes out the back and give an additional grip to your belt, pulling the gun and holster closer in to your body. I'm not sure why it works so well, but it does. If you consider Vedder, get that option for sure. They aren't cheap and look like most Kydex holsters, but worth every penny, in my opinion.

Now, a caveat, and just my opinion. I've bought a lot of holsters over the years. Like most of us, I have a box full of them. I generally prefer leather except for IWB. With this type carry, you've got your jeans and a shirt with the holster tucked in there next to your hide. For me, the rigidity of Kydex helps me not to get hung up. I may not be explaining it correctly, but there you go.

Second caveat: One recent purchase was a Safariland ALS OWB Concealment holster. One thing I hate is that lever which has to be pressed to draw the pistol. I just don't like something poking into the holster where the trigger is. Secondly, the paddle is almost impossible to get to work comfortably. A little lip makes me have to undo my belt and slide it off. Finally, they have a lot of one size fits all going on. I bought it for my PPQ but that model fits several handguns and none of them well, in my opinion, I don't care how I adjust it.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I do not work for either company...But Black arch and Stealth gear are two of the most comfortable
holsters i have ever worn...I agree with Craig that Alien gear holsters are nice and they are cheaper
if you are on a budget.
This is my opinion only but Alien gear does not come close as far as comfort to these two holsters.

I have a Alien gear for my Taurus 85 and it is perfectly fine so i mean no disrespect to the brand.







Black Arch






Stealthgear


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

But then, I'm not a primitive like Tony. I ride inside a truck. 
When did people start doing that?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> But then, I'm not a primitive like Tony. I ride inside a truck.
> When did people start doing that?


Back in the Cretaceous, to outrun the velociraptors.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I use a 1.75in 511 tac operator belt and a crossbreed owb holster for my 40 226 tacops. I can hide it under a 2xl t-shirt pretty easy. I did put standard grips back on it. Those magwell grips make the tacops hard to conceal.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the Condor Outdoor instructor belt... stiff enough to not sag or loose shape. I have several and have used them for over 4 years now.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

